# trailer tires



## gheenoelotide (Feb 5, 2015)

Have a long drive this weekend and my tires look about done.

they are 175 80 13, and what i see online regarding brands is conflicting. some recommended brands dont come in my size

may order maxxis, but am worried about a 65 mph limit(I will go faster...)

clearance from tire to well is not much, what are my options?

thanks


----------



## permitchaser (Aug 26, 2013)

Stick with 65 on 13" wheels


----------



## devrep (Feb 22, 2009)

I switched over to radials and am getting much longer life on my tires.


----------



## noeettica (Sep 23, 2007)

This !



> Stick with 65 on 13" wheels


----------



## lemaymiami (Feb 9, 2007)

I run Loadstar radials in that size with a "C" rating. As already noted trailer tires aren't meant to go faster than 65... You might get away with it for a while but it will shorten their life. I routinely get 20,000 miles per year on my tires (single axle EZ Loader trailer with an old 17' Maverick on board).

To give you an idea of how my tires are being used -every day down to Flamingo and back is nearly 200 miles round trip for me. One additional item.... I keep two spares with me for a single axle trailer and really do hold to 65mph all day long when towing.....


----------



## Jfack (Nov 2, 2014)

I just bought the maxxis m8008. Got talked into them and they have great reviews. I didn't know that they state to not go over 65 though?


----------



## gheenoelotide (Feb 5, 2015)

appreciate the advise, my question is this- when towing a small flats boat with a big truck- you dont even feel the boat, its not like im swerving all over the road going 75 mph. If a big rig can run 75-80 how can it be frowned upon to go over 65 mph?

How can the tires really be rated at 65? is it liability?


----------



## gheenoelotide (Feb 5, 2015)

and look im not trying to be an A$$hole and ignore some of your advice, but if a truck can easily handle trailering a boat at over 65 mph, I just want tires that are up to the job. 

my truck is pretty new and the boats weight is negligable.


----------



## LLeone (Apr 8, 2015)

It's simple. 
It has nothing to do with your truck, and little to do with the boat. As 13" tires are never used to support very much load.
The construction of the tires (Number of plies in the sidewall and tread surface) is not meant for a speed greater than 65. Especially if the tires are bias-ply rather than radial.


----------



## fishicaltherapist (Mar 9, 2013)

Not to derail BUT, ANYONE with an IQ over 3, would NEVER exceed load/speed rating, IF...........they have EVER witnessed or experienced a boat trailer BLOW-OUT at high speed. I'm not being a smart azz, as I experienced it many years ago. It ONLY takes ONE moment to acquire INSTANT and LONG LASTING understanding. Please be SAFE, your loved ones will APPRECIATE it!!! Let's go catch some fish!!!!


----------



## lemaymiami (Feb 9, 2007)

Everything will be just fine as you highball it down the road.... but, as noted above, when one of your tires comes apart you'll remember it for a while. I've actually seen radial blowouts that also ripped the fender right off the trailer... In my own case I popped five standard trailer tires in one year before I learned to put good quality radials under my rig (my first year guiding and doing long runs day after day....). Here's what contributed to that sad experience... I was towing well over 65.... and each time one of my tires popped I replaced it with exactly what the manufacturer recommended ( in other words I replaced each blown tire with another cheapo -exactly what the trailer came with from the factory... big mistake, but I tend to learn the hard way....). Although I've never lost a fender I have had blown tires rip out all the wiring around a fender and all of my side lights and associated wiring... Worst part of that first year was that I never got to change a tire in daylight.... 

Now if you really intend to drive at high speed towing a trailer then you could certainly buy tires rated for that (but I'll bet you won't have any warranty at all if they're mounted on a boat trailer....).

A few additional details to remember... 1) no trailer tire comes with a warranty ... 2) they should be balanced before being mounted and placed in service.... 3) you really do have to keep your trailer tires with the exact tire pressure they show on the side of the tire (mine says "max load 1378lbs at 50psi" ) that means you need to keep them at fifty pounds pressure cold. Running them under-inflated means they'll have a much shorter life, will overheat, and you're risking one of those blow-outs that are so much fun at 5Am next to all the mosquitoes or fire ants.... You haven't had the fun of changing a tire out while standing on an anthill that you couldn't see in the dark... I have. 4) Most cars and trucks these days come with 16, 17, or even larger wheels standard - when you're towing something with a 13" tire that smaller tire is really turning compared to what your vehicle tires are doing - something to consider... Yes, you can upgrade to larger (usually 14" wheels and tires) - but only if you have room under your existing fenders....

Hope this helps folks understand some of the little things about trailer tires - before you're standing at the side of the road someplace you'd just as soon not be...
'
Aren't boats fun?


----------



## gheenoelotide (Feb 5, 2015)

knew id catch some heat lol. thank you all, cruise control will be set at 64!


----------



## DuckNut (Apr 3, 2009)

I have never had an issue with a boat trailer, but I did with an enclosed trailer.

I was towing an enclosed trailer during the mid day and the drivers side tire blew up and ripped the fender and sheared the 8 screws right off sending it flying into the air and if the guy behind me was not alert it would have smashed right into his windshield.

These tires looked fine and had the proper air as stated. But when the timer is up you can not imagine the explosive power of a 15" tire. These were radials and I was not even doing 65 at the time.


----------



## Sheremeta (Nov 29, 2010)

Goodyear marathons


----------



## gheenoelotide (Feb 5, 2015)

recently on a highway off ramp , a dumptruck to my left had a blowout. The sound had my ear ringing for a while and I thought for sure I had damage to my truck.

Insane how loud it was


----------



## Backwater (Dec 14, 2014)

*devrev* hit the nail on the head.  

Lawrence, don't listen to these yahoos!     [smiley=thumbsdownsmileyanim.gif]              Just kidding!   ;D


I found out that car tires with the right rating will last 4 times longer than any trailer tire.  I too was running 200 miles per turn on a heavy 20 Backcountry 20ft on a single axle trailer and went thru tires like water, back in the late 90's.  Fed up, I put some decent goodyear car radials (with the proper load range) on and never worried about it for years and was no limits to speed (well within reason).  Now every trailer I had since then (boat or whatever) had car/truck radial tires put on and run (depending on what it was).

Lawrence, I know with those 13" rims means your skiff is light.  Regular car radials will cover the load range and then some.  Go to Walmart, they have inexpensive 13" car tires under $50 each (cheaper than trailer tires).  Even those cheap chinese radial tires will out last trailer tires.  Take them the wheels and existing tires  (they will not mount them on your trailer)  Have them mount and balance them.  Take em home, mount them back on your trailer and the forget about them.  They'll last for many years.  Do the same with your spare.


----------



## fishicaltherapist (Mar 9, 2013)

And I say...... AMEN, Backwater is MOST correct!!!! [smiley=1-thumbsup3.gif]


----------



## Backwater (Dec 14, 2014)

George (Elmer ) I don't know about all that. I just know I can be opinionated! ;D Just slap me to behave myself with a wet glove whenever you feel the need! ;D ;D


----------



## BCPD199 (Jan 26, 2015)

> Goodyear marathons


Stay away from them! They used to be good; but, now they are made in China. Reports are all over the web on how bad they are now. The Maxxis 8008 is the best trailer tire out there. Run them at the proper temp and you're good to go. I have them on my tandem Rolls Axle and my single axle Ramlin.


----------



## Sheremeta (Nov 29, 2010)

> > Goodyear marathons
> 
> 
> Stay away from them!  They used to be good; but, now they are made in China.  Reports are all over the web on how bad they are now.  The Maxxis 8008 is the best trailer tire out there.  Run them at the proper temp and you're good to go.  I have them on my tandem Rolls Axle and my single axle Ramlin.


Have you used them and experienced failure or are you just repeating what you saw after a Google search? A lot of products are made in China and are fine. US made products can be defective and with union labor a lot of products are intentionally made inferior when there is a wage or other dispute between the union and employer. 

The people who have had bad experience with them either don't balance their wheels, under or over inflate, overload their load and exceed hwy speeds, store their trailer outside unused for months and do not cover the sidewalls, have a bad torsion bar or all of the above. That would cause premature failure on any tire. Being a Goodyear product should you experience premature wear and it was not from a bad torsion bar or unbalanced wheel it's replaced at no cost no questions asked.


----------



## BCPD199 (Jan 26, 2015)

> > > Goodyear marathons
> >
> >
> > Stay away from them!  They used to be good; but, now they are made in China.  Reports are all over the web on how bad they are now.  The Maxxis 8008 is the best trailer tire out there.  Run them at the proper temp and you're good to go.  I have them on my tandem Rolls Axle and my single axle Ramlin.
> ...


No, I haven't used them.  Before spending my hard earned money, I do as much research as possible (as most people do).  When travel trailer, boat trailer and motorcycle trailer owners light up the internet saying they've experienced numerous failures (especially since production was moved overseas), that gives me reason to look elsewhere.  Plus, my trailer maintenance shop said to stay away from them as well.

If you've been happy with them, I say good for you.  Me, I wouldn't take the chance after everything I've heard. I can say I've been very happy with my choice going with the Maxxis.


----------



## mark_gardner (Mar 18, 2009)

All trailer tires come from china if im wrong somebody please correct me but every single place i went to when looking for replacements looked at me like i was cazy when i requested made in usa tires


----------



## anytide (Jul 30, 2009)

> All trailer tires come from china if im wrong somebody please correct me but every single place i went to when looking for replacements looked at me like i was cazy when i requested made in usa tires


Carlisle has "some" ....
http://www.carlisletransportationproducts.com/


----------



## zmgsvt (Jun 5, 2009)

Switched to proper rated car tires and haven't looked back.


----------



## Backwater (Dec 14, 2014)

Hello, Mcfly!!!    [smiley=smashfreakB.gif]

Bam!!!  Another guy (ZMGSVT1) comes in with a "car radial tire" agreement!

What's the moral of the story here??  Trailer tires?  Who cares what brand! [smiley=thumbsdownsmileyanim.gif]  They bit!!!   
Car/truck tires???  [smiley=thumbsup3.gif]  Tell em ZMGSVT1 (hey Z..., what does that mean? :-? ), we neva look back!!!   ;D


----------



## lemaymiami (Feb 9, 2007)

A bit of real world stuff about Marathons..... They have such a bad reputation down here in south Florida that you couldn't give them away.... Ten years ago I needed a brand new trailer (my old one died in spectacular fashion after I snapped an axle accelerating into a hard turn down where you turn onto US 1 from Florida City) - it only had 350,000 miles on it....

At any rate the trailer came with nice new Marathons and finally I had premium tires under my rig.... When each one popped between 12 and 14,000 miles I was pretty disappointed. I was used to getting 20,000 miles on cheap Carlisles in the exact same usage..... Both of the Marathons looked almost new but they failed in dramatic fashion.... Needless to say I'll never have another pair of them. These days I run Loadstar radials (C range) and I'm very happy with them.


----------



## coconutgroves (Sep 23, 2013)

Love the search option on this board.... I just blew a tire out yesterday and recalled this thread. It was a clean blow out and I got over quickly. No damage to the trailer or boat.

My tires were not even 2 years old - maybe 1.5 years, and I had a blow out at 70 mph yesterday. Sidewall blow out on Carlisle tires - 13" rims. I keep my boat in my garage and have a compressor as well, so I always check and inflate properly. Luckily, I take a spare tire iron and have a completely new spare that was also properly inflated. Me and my bro had it changed and back on the road in 10 minutes.

I am not happy at all about this though. Two things I am going to do - change over to car tires with a better reinforced sidewall (though I thought trailer tires are supposed to be better about this), and change over to 14" rims. My trailer can handle the 14s.


----------



## Backwater (Dec 14, 2014)

Yea Carlisles are crap. They are in the biz to sell you more tires. Yea changing to bigger tires are better anyways, especially car radials.


----------



## Jfack (Nov 2, 2014)

Jfack said:


> I just bought the maxxis m8008. Got talked into them and they have great reviews. I didn't know that they state to not go over 65 though?


Been a year and a half with my maxxis tires towing 70+ on hour or 2 hour trips and they're holding up great. Actually forgot about this speed rating thing and now may slow it down but they haven't been an issue yet. Garage kept, pressure always checked.


----------



## sjrobin (Jul 13, 2015)

Radial auto tires are a much better option for light weight skiff trailers, but twice the cost.


----------



## Steve_Mevers (Feb 8, 2013)

Jfack said:


> Been a year and a half with my maxxis tires towing 70+ on hour or 2 hour trips and they're holding up great. Actually forgot about this speed rating thing and now may slow it down but they haven't been an issue yet. Garage kept, pressure always checked.


2nd Maxxis Tires, been using them for years. Proper pressure and speed is important to keep tire heat down. No trailer tire is rated for speeds above 65mph. That is why some people run light truck tires (15 inch and larger) because they are rated for higher speed.


----------



## FSUDrew99 (Feb 3, 2015)

Anyone know what size tire and rim combo they are running on the 5-6 spoke aluminum wheels that come with some of the blue rock trailers?

Was thinking about upgrading my trailer wheels down the road. Although I did just buy new Goodyear tires for the standard wheels that I have now.


----------



## MariettaMike (Jun 14, 2012)

MariettaMike said:


> I switched from ST trailer tires to passenger car tires in the last year and cruise around 80 now. Running Cooper 195/70R14 91T tires are speed rated for 118 mph and max load of 1700 pounds. Thats the weight of my whole rig so I'm only running them at 50% load capacity. Running disc brake rated automotive grease has been keeping my hubs cool. And they balance so well I think my trailer is riding smoother than my truck.
> 
> Running 80 mph versus 65mph for the drive from Orlando to Florida City cuts over a half hour off my trip. The biggest difference between rolling out for the Keys at 3:00 am on a Saturday morning than 2:30 is the lower number of drunk drivers on the road in Orlando and still finding a parking spot at the boat ramp in the Keys.


I switched from 13" ST trailer tires to 14" passenger car tires that are roughly the same diameter and didn't require moving fenders up. Just out. Cooper 195/70R14 91T tires are speed rated for 118 mph and max load of 1700 pounds.


----------



## Backwater (Dec 14, 2014)

sjrobin said:


> Radial auto tires are a much better option for light weight skiff trailers, but twice the cost.


Not really if he just went to Walmart and bought them in Goodyear Viva II Radials. They are about the same price as Carlisle. They will still work for a light skiff.


----------



## devrep (Feb 22, 2009)

what air pressure are ya'll running in the Kenda radials?


----------



## noeettica (Sep 23, 2007)

Do the math 10 mph won't make that big a difference on your ETA ...

but the car radial makes sense ...

But i have "stuff that would blow out of the boat at high speed ...


----------

